# هديه للاعضاء الكرام انتاج الهيدروجين بكميه كبيره بدون دائره الرنين التى اتعبت الكثير



## قناص غزة (19 يناير 2010)

التحيه الى جميع اخوانى واخواتى الكرام فى البدايه انا حاصل على دبلوم ميكانيك ومارست مهنه الميكانيك ثانيا رساله عتاب للاخ فجر الصباح ارجوا منك احترام باقى الاعضاء ثالثا الطريقه النهاْئيه لتشغيل السياره بوقود الهيدروجين بدون دائره رنين والتى اتعبت الكثير من الاخوةوللاسف الكل ينقل موضوع بدون ان ينتبه للتفاصيل 99% من مقاطع الفيديو تبين استخدام الهيروجين كغاز مساعد على الاحتراق وليس اعتماد كلى ليعلم كل الاخوة ان طريقه التحليل الكهربى عن طريق البطاريه فقط لن تجعل المحرك يعمل لقله كميه الغازالمنتجه وللعلم نحتاج اكثر من 20 لتر غاز فى الدقيقه ليعمل المحرك على سرعات متفاوته بدايه من 500 دورة الى 2500 دورة فى الدقيقه فارجوا من الاخوه التفكير والعمل على ان تكون الكهرباء المستخدمه فى التحليل 220 فولت dcوعدد الالواح 80 لوح ستانلس ولتوليد هذه الكميه من الكهرباء يلزم مولد كهربائى يتم تركيبه على محرك السياره سعه 5كيلو وانا جاهز لاى استفسار للعلم يجب لعمل الفكره ان يكون الشخص لديه محرك بنزين ولديه ومولد كهرباء وثمن تكاليف صناعه الخليه يعنى حوالى 1500دولار تقريبا ويكون على درايه بامور الميكانيك والكهرباء او الاستعانه بمن له الخبره الكافيه وللعلم الموضوع به بعض الاسرار ساوضحها لمن يريد والسلام ختام والتحيه لكم جميعا من غزه المحاصره:1:


----------



## محمد دهدار (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم,
هل قمت ببناء خليه للتحليل ؟ هل نحتاج لتيار عالي ام لفرق جهد عالي؟


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

ارجو التوضيح لم افهم شي


----------



## قناص غزة (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم لعدم خبرتى فى مجال الانترنت ساضع لكم الروابط وان شاء الله انا موجود لاى استفسار http://www.youtube.com/user/scuffy44#p/a/u/1/DhDK05Kri84 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFanxHomels http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhDK05Kri84&feature=related


----------



## قناص غزة (21 يناير 2010)

اناحكيت لكم ليست لى خبره بالانترنت فارجوا ان لا تسخروا من طريقتى فى وضع الروابط ونسيت احكى لكم ان طريقه الجيت geetهى الاخرى طريقه ممتازة واسهل من الخليه الكهربيه نبقى على تواصل ان شاء الله ونلتقى بعد الفاصل


----------



## فاتح مجد (3 فبراير 2010)

حماك الله ورعاك يا قناص
وخبر اللي بضيعو وقتهم بالهيدروجين يندارو على الطاقة الشمسية والرياح
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بوب رام (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على التوضيح


----------



## aboudsoft (14 فبراير 2010)

*إلى قناص غزة اللهم اجعلهم دائما أعزة*

جزاك الله كل خير

[ وللعلم الموضوع به بعض الاسرار ساوضحها لمن يريد[/quote]
والله لو كنت مكانك نشرتها لله


----------



## الطاقه البديله (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم
تجربة مبدئية انا أجريتها بنفسى وكانت النتائج
- أحتراق دائرة التوحيد (الدايودات) بالكامل وبالتالى أصبح من الضرورى الإعتماد على مصدر طاقة ذو أمبير مرتفع، لا تكفى فيه الطاقة المنزليه (v220).
- أستعملت ألواح من الألومنيوم المجلفن بدلا من الحديد ولكن الفكرة لم تنفذ بشكل كامل الى الأن نظراً لإنشغالى فى أمور أخرى. (الألومنيوم المجلفن الذى حصلت عليه يستخدم فى صناعة الصوانى المنزلية الفاخرة وبشكل مبدئى أعتقد أن الخلية ستعمل بشكل جيد وفور إنهاؤها سأوافيكم بالتفاصيل بإذن المولى عز وجل)


----------



## قناص غزة (15 فبراير 2010)

اخى كهرباء المنزل تنفع


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

أحسن الله إليك يا قناص غزة


----------



## ehsansabah (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز 
الرجاء توضيح كيف يمكن الحصول على 115 فولت dc لتشغيل الخلية بالطاقة المثالية التي تمكن فيها من انتاج 1 لتر هيدروجين خلال 10 ثواني وهل ان كمية 6 لتر هيدروجين كافية لتشغيل السيارة وزيادة سرعتها ام تكفي فقط لابقائها مشتغلة واين يكمن السر الذي لم تنشره وشكرا


----------



## ehsansabah (9 أغسطس 2010)

_قصدت 6 لترهيدروجين بالدقيقة_


----------



## chessmat (14 أغسطس 2010)

الطاقه اللازمه لانتاج الهدروجین اکبر من الطاقه الناتجه عن احتراقه

لذلک اقترح استخدام مصادر اخری رخیصه غیر الکهرباء المنزلیه او البنزین مثل الطاقه الریحیه او الشمسیه


----------



## abo2010 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء الكرام بهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع احب ان اوضح بعض الاشياء التي تهمنا بانتاج الهيدروجين وبخبرتي البسيطه اضع بين يديكم هذا الشيئ الى كل من يريد كهرباء متناوبه ومن ثم يحولها الى مستمرة وعلى بطارية السيارة العمليه بسيطه جدا دارة عاكس استطاعه كونفيرتر تعطيه من جهه 12 فولت تاخذ من جهة الترانس 220 فولت ولكن الامبير يكون قليل اذا كان ترانس عادي اما اذا كان الترانس كبير فانك تاخذ 220 بامبير عالي الموضوع كله دارة هزاز تظبطها على تردد 50 هرتز وتوصلها بالترانس الذي دخلة 220 وخرجه 12 فولت وبالمناسبه انا مطبقها عندي بالبيت كلما انقطع التيار الكهربائي اشغل عليا 3 لمبات عاديات 220 والتلفزيون 27 بوصه والسيفر لمدة ساعتين على الاقل ومن يريد التوضيح اكتر انا جاهز وبعد العيد ان شاء الله سوف اطبق دارتي المميزه بانتاج الهيدروجين وسوف اضعها بين ايديكم بعد نجاحها ان شاء الله 
*


----------



## عامر حمد شهاب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هل هده تنفع الكهرباء المنزل وكم امبير تعطي


----------



## بلا رقيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الى اخوني الكرام كل مايقل عن الهدروجين واستخرج الهدروجين هذا كلام في كلام اين التجرب الفعلية هذا يقول انه يوجد بعض الاسرار اذا اين التجريبة اذا كان يوجد اسرار مع العلم ان غاز الهدروجين هو غاز انفجاري ولا يشتعل مثل غاز المنازل بستمرار بل اشتعل متفجر ولا يمكن الاستفدة منه للشتعل وشكرا


----------



## قناص غزة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام جميعا بلا استثناء اما بعد ساحاول اوضح لكم خلاصه ما توصلت اليه خلال تجاربي الطويله التى كانت تهدف لايجاد حل لمشكله واجهتنى فى مشروع اخر وهو كيفيه استغناء محرك الاحتراق الداخلى عن الهواء الجوى لاستخدامه فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علامه الاستفهام متروكه لغز لكم الاخوه خاصه الدكتور حسين المهم اعطيكم معطيات ما توصلت له فى موضوع الهيدروجين بديل للوقود الكميه اللازمه لتشغيل محرك السياره 200 لتر غاز هيدروجين فى الدقيقه تقريبا نحتسب ان عدد لفات المحرك متغيره حسب الحاجه وانتاج هذه الكميه من الغاز ليست سهله اخر ما توصلت له بدون دوائر رنين او اى الكترونيات حوالى 12 لتر فى الدقيقه واستهلاك حوالي 17 امبير وهذه الكميه لا تكفى لتشغيل اى محرك سياره او غيرها على السرعات المختلفه ولكن لاحظت شىء انه كلما زاد عدد الالواح انخفضت كميه سحب الامبير على العموم اللى يريد يجرب اليكم الطريقه وضع الواح معدنيه متراصه يفصل بينهم 2ملم والعدد اكثر من 40 لوح ممكن يصل الى 200 ليست مشكله المهم توصل اول لوح بالسالب والاخير بالموجب طبعا عن طريق قطعه موحد التيار تباع فى محلات الكهرباء المختصه ثمنها 25 دولار وتجرب على الكهرباء المنزليه لا يوجد مشكله المهم تكون الالوح اعدادها اكثر من خمسين واخيرا الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء لا تشعل النار بجانبها لكى لا يحدث انفجار شديد لن تتوقع حجمه ولا اضراره وانا موجود لاى سؤال واخيرا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اة نسيت صحيح لا تنسوا اللغز الذى تركته لكم فى منتصف الموضوع الشخص الذى سيحل اللغز سيستحق ان اطلعه على مشروعى السرى


----------



## د حسين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا قناص غزة*



قناص غزة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام جميعا بلا استثناء اما بعد ساحاول اوضح لكم خلاصه ما توصلت اليه خلال تجاربي الطويله التى كانت تهدف لايجاد حل لمشكله واجهتنى فى مشروع اخر وهو كيفيه استغناء محرك الاحتراق الداخلى عن الهواء الجوى لاستخدامه فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علامه الاستفهام متروكه لغز لكم الاخوه خاصه الدكتور حسين المهم اعطيكم معطيات ما توصلت له فى موضوع الهيدروجين بديل للوقود الكميه اللازمه لتشغيل محرك السياره 200 لتر غاز هيدروجين فى الدقيقه تقريبا نحتسب ان عدد لفات المحرك متغيره حسب الحاجه وانتاج هذه الكميه من الغاز ليست سهله اخر ما توصلت له بدون دوائر رنين او اى الكترونيات حوالى 12 لتر فى الدقيقه واستهلاك حوالي 17 امبير وهذه الكميه لا تكفى لتشغيل اى محرك سياره او غيرها على السرعات المختلفه ولكن لاحظت شىء انه كلما زاد عدد الالواح انخفضت كميه سحب الامبير على العموم اللى يريد يجرب اليكم الطريقه وضع الواح معدنيه متراصه يفصل بينهم 2ملم والعدد اكثر من 40 لوح ممكن يصل الى 200 ليست مشكله المهم توصل اول لوح بالسالب والاخير بالموجب طبعا عن طريق قطعه موحد التيار تباع فى محلات الكهرباء المختصه ثمنها 25 دولار وتجرب على الكهرباء المنزليه لا يوجد مشكله المهم تكون الالوح اعدادها اكثر من خمسين واخيرا الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء لا تشعل النار بجانبها لكى لا يحدث انفجار شديد لن تتوقع حجمه ولا اضراره وانا موجود لاى سؤال واخيرا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اة نسيت صحيح لا تنسوا اللغز الذى تركته لكم فى منتصف الموضوع الشخص الذى سيحل اللغز سيستحق ان اطلعه على مشروعى السرى


تحية طيبة وشكرا لمجهودك يا بطل غزة ::: أما اللغز فهو استعمال هذا النوع من المحركات في الغواصات والمراكب الفضائية.. أليس كذلك ؟؟ ( وبناء عل ذلك أرسل لي ابحاثك السرية ولن أبوح بها .. برسالة خاصة أولا او بالايميل )
ثانيا : ملاحظة هامة بحديثك عند زيادة الألوح وتراصها ينخفض التيار صحيح وفي نفس الوقت ينخفض الانتاج والسبب هو الازدحام وتراكم الهيدروجين الذي يمنع وصول الماء لللألواح ..
أخي العزيز انتبه لخطورة الهيدروجين أكثر مما ذكرت وخاصة المزيج الهيدروكسيني فهو ينفجر بقليل من الضغط دون حاجة لشرارة أو نار 
والله الموفق​


----------



## قناص غزة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا لا اعرف لماذا لا يمكن الاتصال الا بعد 50 مشاركه وهذا رد الاداره (للأسف هذه الميزه مفعلة للأعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم تجاوزت الـ 50 مشاركة)


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (28 سبتمبر 2010)

قناص غزة قال:


> ا تهدف لايجاد حل لمشكله واجهتنى فى مشروع اخر وهو كيفيه استغناء محرك الاحتراق الداخلى عن الهواء الجوى لاستخدامه فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


للعلم انه كل واحدلتر في الثانية من الهيدروجين يحتاج 35لتر من الهواء الجوي لذلك النسبة 1:35
واعتقد ان الاكسجين الخارج من التحليل يكفي للعملية وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف ذلك؟؟؟*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> للعلم انه كل واحدلتر في الثانية من الهيدروجين يحتاج 35لتر من الهواء الجوي لذلك النسبة 1:35
> واعتقد ان الاكسجين الخارج من التحليل يكفي للعملية وشكرا


تحية طيبة للأخ علاء ولكن كيف حسبت كمية الأوكسجين والهواء اللازم :::
ان كل ليتر هيدروجين يحتاج لحرقه كاملا نصف ليتر اوكسيجين وهذا موجود في 2.5 ليتر هواء وليس 35
أرجو التوضيح ؟؟؟
​


----------



## قناص غزة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى سابسط فكره الكميه اللازمه بالنسبه لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلى فحساب كميه الهواء والوقود سهله سناخذ مثال محرك سعه 4 اسطوانات سعه 2000س س فان كميه الهواء اللازمه لدوره واحده فى 4 اسطوانات تكون مليئه بالهواء مثال حجم زجاجه المياه الغازيه 2 ليتر فان المحرك فى كل دوره يحتاج لمثل هذه الكميه لتتم عمليه الاحتراق طبعا كميه كبيره جدا لذلك فان محرك يدور بسرعه 2000 دوره فى الدقيقه يحتاج لحرق 4000 ليتر هواء ليعمل بصوره طبيعيه مصيبه كبرى ومن ثم تتسال الدول المتقدمه عن سبب ارتفاع درجه الحراره واريد ان اضيف الهواء الداخل للمحرك تكون درجه حرارته عاديه ما بين 20 -50 ولكن بعد عمليه الاحتراق تقريبا 100 درجه مئويه والمصيبه الاكبر فى المحركات النفاثه فهى تحتاج الى مئات الاضعاف من كميه الهواء المستخدمه فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى وتكون الحراره اعلى بكثيرودليل على ان محركات الاحتراق الداخلى تستهلك هذه الكميه من الهواء اغلق فتحه دخول الهواء للمحرك تحظ توقفه فورا فى البنزين اما فى الديزل اختلاف بسيط اختناق المحرك ومن ثم توقفه ومن بعض تجاربى ادخل بعض من العادم الى مدخل الهواء سترى ان المحرك توقف عن العمل (الافندى مش عاجبه ياخد غازات ملوثه يريد هواء نظيف)


----------



## ياسين السعدي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الهديه لوسمحت . على العموم مشكور


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الدكتور حسين ابحث على google عن عن اي محرك على الهيدروجين ستجد انه للاحتراق الكامل
كل 1لتر هيدروجين يلزم 34.9 من الهواء (للاحترق الكامل) افتح على ابحاث محمد البغدادي في جامعة في الصين على ما اعتقد ستجدها بكل سهولة واذا لم تقتنع سوف احللها لك بالتفصيل حسب المعادلة التالي
H2+(3.79N2+O2)=H2O+N2


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي، أنا لست خبيرا في هذا المجال، وبالتأكيد أنت لديك الكثير من العلم، ولكني صنعت كما قلت، وبحثت في جوجل، فوجدت أن نسبة الهواء للوقود في محركات الهيدروجين اللازمة للاحتراق الكامل هي 34:1، ولكن هذه النسبة للوزن وليس للحجم
ولقد وجدت هذه النتيجة على الرابط التالي
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/hydrogenandfuelcells/tech_validation/pdfs/fcm03r0.pdf


----------



## د حسين (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*لم اقتنع .. أوضح*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> الى الدكتور حسين ابحث على google عن عن اي محرك على الهيدروجين ستجد انه للاحتراق الكامل
> كل 1لتر هيدروجين يلزم 34.9 من الهواء (للاحترق الكامل) افتح على ابحاث محمد البغدادي في جامعة في الصين على ما اعتقد ستجدها بكل سهولة واذا لم تقتنع سوف احللها لك بالتفصيل حسب المعادلة التالي
> h2+(3.79n2+o2)=h2o+n2


ياسيد علاء تحية طيبة ويبدو ان الأخ زملكاوي حل الخلاف بيننا فأنا أتحدث عن حجم وليس وزن ؟؟؟.. وبداية الحديث كان على الحجم ؟؟؟.؟؟. ارجو من السيد علاء التوضيح وشكرا
​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كل المحبة والاحترام 
نعم نعم نعم .
) 
air fuel ratio for hydrogen about 34.3
air in kg/h
fuel Kg/h
thank you
واليك هذه الدراسة


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

صفحة 7825 على اليمين في الدراسة السابقة


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هيك صارت سهلة حولها الى الحجم بالقسمة على الكثافة لكل من الهواء وحده والهيدروجين وحده
للعلم كثافة الهيدروجين هي 
Density, ρ (kg_/m_3) 0.0819
for air 1.2 ​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة للجميع 
احدث الابحاث عن غاز الهيدروكسي نتمنى ان تفيدكم
الى الاخ زملكاوي المحترم تمعن في بحث الروسان
سوف تجد ان الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق هدا الغاز اكبر من الطاقة المستهلكة للتحليل وهذا ما يدعم بحثي


----------



## nasser321 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*كمية طاقة الهيدروجين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتى للجميع
لدى بعض الأسئلة
هل حقيقى ان كمية إنفجار غاز الهيدروجين تعادل 100 مرة الانفجار من بخار البنزين ؟
و من ثَم .....
ما النسبة الحقيقية المعادلة لغاز الهيدروجين الى سائل البنزين كليتر سائل لإخراج نفس الطاقة بالمحرك؟
شاهد هذا المقطع We are committed to a cleaner, greener planet




Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 3




Smack Booster: Before & After Mileage Test Results


​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Now you can enjoy these benefits:*

l Boost horse power and torque range! 
Up to 30% increase in engine power.
l Average 20% to 50% increase in fuel economy! 
Save $1000/year on gas.
l Get rid of harmful carbon deposits! 
Remove excess carbon deposits from your engine as you drive.
l Pass previously failed SMOG checks! 
Help clean up the air and prevent global warming
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## د حسين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*يرج التوضيح اكثر*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> كل المحبة والاحترام
> نعم نعم نعم .
> )
> air fuel ratio for hydrogen about 34.3
> ...





علاء الفلاحات قال:


> هيك صارت سهلة حولها الى الحجم بالقسمة على الكثافة لكل من الهواء وحده والهيدروجين وحده
> للعلم كثافة الهيدروجين هي
> density, ρ (kg_/m_3) 0.0819
> for air 1.2 ​





علاء الفلاحات قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> احدث الابحاث عن غاز الهيدروكسي نتمنى ان تفيدكم
> الى الاخ زملكاوي المحترم تمعن في بحث الروسان
> سوف تجد ان الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق هدا الغاز اكبر من الطاقة المستهلكة للتحليل وهذا ما يدعم بحثي



ياسيد علاء تحية طيبة
لماذا جوابك الأول بالانكليزية وكان الأسهل عليك الاعتراف بخطئك الواضح حيث في المداخلات السابقة ذكرت الوحدة بالليتر وهي وحدة حجم واعترفت أخيرا بالكيلوغرام وهي وزن ( هذا الخطأ لايغتفر لباحث علمي وعملي مثلك ) .. والاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة ؟؟؟
ثانيا لانقبل من باحث علمي أيضا ان يتسرع ويقول ان الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من المستهلكة للتحليل ؟؟..أرجو ان تتحقق بشكل جيد قبل أن تخطئ مرة ثانية .. مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وأرجو ألا تزعل من كلامي فلم اتمكن من تهذيبه أكثر من ذلك فأرجو المعذرة سلفا .
​


----------



## nasser321 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> احدث الابحاث عن غاز الهيدروكسي نتمنى ان تفيدكم
> الى الاخ زملكاوي المحترم تمعن في بحث الروسان
> سوف تجد ان الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق هدا الغاز اكبر من الطاقة المستهلكة للتحليل وهذا ما يدعم بحثي (يوجد ملفان فى المرفقات)





د حسين قال:


> ياسيد علاء تحية طيبة................ ثانيا لانقبل من باحث علمي أيضا ان يتسرع ويقول ان الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من المستهلكة للتحليل ؟؟..أرجو ان تتحقق بشكل جيد .. مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



لو ان أحد أجاب على أسئلتى قد يكون فيه الجواب على حوار ( الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من المستهلكة للتحليل)


nasser321 قال:


> لدى بعض الأسئلة
> هل حقيقى ان كمية إنفجار غاز الهيدروجين تعادل 100 مرة الانفجار من بخار البنزين ؟
> و من ثَم .....
> ما النسبة الحقيقية المعادلة لغاز الهيدروجين الى سائل البنزين كليتر سائل لإخراج نفس الطاقة بالمحرك؟



( الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من المستهلكة للتحليل)

هل لو عندنا مولد كهربائى 12 فولت 61 أمبير نستخدم منه 1 امبير لمصباح و 60 أمبير للتحليل الكهربى
سوف يخرج هذا التحليل الكهربى 3 لتر/ دقيقة غازين = 2 لتر/ د من الهيدروجين تغذى للمولد الإنفجارى

هل سيظل المصباح يعمل الى الأبد طالما إننا نغذيه بالماء ؟

لو تكرمتم ... و قمتم بالرد على أسئلتى بمشاركتى التى نالت الشرف بوجودها بين 
مشاركة الأخوين أخى د.حسين وأخى علاء الفلاحات جزاهما الله خير وباركلهما

--------------------------------------------و الحمد لله رب العالمين--------------------------------------------


----------



## د حسين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

nasser321 قال:


> ل
> ( الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من المستهلكة للتحليل)
> 
> هل لو عندنا مولد كهربائى 12 فولت 61 أمبير نستخدم منه 1 امبير لمصباح و 60 أمبير للتحليل الكهربى
> ...



أخي العزيز ناصر الجواب واضح وصريح بالنسبة للمولد واللمبة والتحليل (( الجواب قطعا لن يظل المصباح يعمل الى الأبد .. بل لحين نفاذ الشحن في البطارية ان وجدت .. وبدون بطارية لايعمل نهائيا ))
أرجو لك التوفيق
​


----------



## قناص غزة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتى للدكتور حسين وشكرا على التواصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لا اقصد الذي في اذهانكم ولا اخترق قانون نيوتن 
هناك تحليل كهربائي يحتاج الى Power كلنا يعلم ولكن اذا كان الناتج من احتراق الغاز يعطينا power اقل من استهلاك وحدة التحليل فهذا مشروع فاشل ولكن انا عندما عملت البحث واطلعتكم على بحوث مشابهة عند خلط غازhho مع البنزين مقارنة مع البنزين وحده ماذا حصل قل الاستهلاك زادت الكفائة وامور كتيرة منها حصلنا على زيادة في power نتيجة دخول هدا الغاز وهذه الزيادة عند طرحها من البور المستهلكة نجد انها موجبة اذا الغاز عمل على زيادة كمية البنزين المحترق بسبب سرعة غاز لهب الهدروجين وهدا دليل على نقصان كمية اكاسد الكربون الخارج من العادم ...............وهذا معنى اخر ما كنت اقصد لمن يعرف بالغة الانجليزية ...... من البحث السابق صفحة 4-5
AddingHHOto the fuel-air mixture has the immediate effect of increasing the octane rating of any fuel. Octane rating indicate show much a fuel can be compressed before it ignites This fact causes the fuel-air mixture (without HHO) to ignite long before it reaches the top dead center (TDC). This process makes it less efficient because the explosion of gas fumes pushes the piston down and out of sequence. It goes too early a little in reverse, and therefore causes a “knocking” noise and
produces less power. HHO makes regular low-grade fuel ignite with higher performance like a high-octane gasoline. A higher octane rating produces more power because combustion is much closer to TDC. The new mixture (air, gasoline and HHO)
has a chance to turn into mechanical torque (rotary push without knocking. Each piston transfers more energy during
its combustion cycle, so combustion becomes more efficient More efficient combustion means less fuel consumption.​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لذالللك انا اصر واقول ان الطاقة الزائدة الناتجة من حرق الهدروجين والبنزين اكبر من المستهلكة في البطارية (للاسباب التي ذكرتها ) 
هذا طريقة مجدية ........ الك هذا figure من ورقة البحث السابقة صفحة 5 ستجد power البطارية ثابت مع السرعات المتغيرة power الناتج عند خلطه بالبنزين :30:


----------



## bmw1 (11 يناير 2011)

من جبل النار الف تحية لك اود ان استفسر عن بعض الاشياء منها هل ال220v ac تفي ام يجب ان تكونdc كما ان المسافة بين الالواح كم يجب ان تكون


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (19 يناير 2011)

قناص غزة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام جميعا بلا استثناء اما بعد ساحاول اوضح لكم خلاصه ما توصلت اليه خلال تجاربي الطويله التى كانت تهدف لايجاد حل لمشكله واجهتنى فى مشروع اخر وهو كيفيه استغناء محرك الاحتراق الداخلى عن الهواء الجوى لاستخدامه فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علامه الاستفهام متروكه لغز لكم الاخوه خاصه الدكتور حسين ,,,,,,,,,




ايدك على الهدية
المحرك يجب ان يعمل في المناطق التي نحتاج فيها الى الاكسجين اكثر من الانارة و ,,,,و هي الخنادق تحت الارض خصوصا في ارض المسلمين المغتصبة فلسطين.
نتمنى لك التوفيق
اخلص النية لله يعينك الله


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يناير 2011)

ممكن احد الاعضاء يوضح التالي

‏١-اقل فولت للتحليل
‏٢-الأمبير المار في دائرة التحليل
‏٣-الزمن الازم لتحليل 
لتر غاز تحت الضغط الجوي مع كتابة درجة حرارة الغرفة
أو
جرام ماء

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر999 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال اولا عن طريقة الجيت ما هي
في اليو تيوب اعلاه الخلية المكونة من ال 63 من الصفائح ستانلس ستيل كيف استطاع ان يزود هذه الخلية ب 116 فولت دس اريد الطريقة من الالف الى الياء
كيف وصل بين الالواح وبماذا بدأ هل بالموجب ام بالسالب وكيف فصل بينها وما هي المسافة بينها وهل هناك ثقوب في الصفائح وما هو قياس هذه الالواح
لو وضعنا هذه الخلية في السيارة كيف يمكن ان نزودها ب 116 فولت دس على اعتبار انها 63 فان كانت 80 فانها تحتاج الى 130 فولت او اكثر هل هذا الدينمو الذي تكلمت عنه كفيل بان يزود الخلية بالمطلوب كيف نركب هذا الدينمو وما هي مواصفاته 
هل هذه الخلية المكونة من 80 من الصفائح كفيلة بتسيير اي سيارة كبيرة كانت ام صغيرة ام ان هناك تعديلات تجرى عليها حسب كبر السيارة وهل بنفس سرعة الوقود العادي
كيف يمكن لنا ان نتحكم بالغاز الناتج من الخلية اي كيف لنا ان نتحكم بالسرعة هل نربط دواسة الوقود بجهاز من شانه ان يتحكم بكمية الكهرباء الناتجة من الدينمو الاضافي يعني التحكم يكون بكمية الكهرباء ام ماذا وما اسم هذا الجهاز
قالو ان هناك مواد سيراميك تضاف مع زيت المحرك حتى تحمي المحرك من الصدأ هل هذا صحيح ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى وهل صمامات المحرك بحاجة الى حماية وما هي التعديلات الاخرى التي يجب ان نجريها
هل بالامكان وضع ساعة للضغط داخل السيارة ترينا مقدار ضغط الخلية وكيف ذلك وساعة اخرى او عداد يرينا مقدار الماء في التنك المخصص للماء ما هو الحساس الذي يوضع داخل الخلية الاسم التجاري له
كم بلف او رداد نضع واين بالضبط
هذه الاسئلة تقريبا اذا اجيب عليها فانه يمكننا البدء بالمشروع
فنرجو من الاخ قناص غزة ان يجيب عن كل التساؤلات مشكورا


----------



## hitham900 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بلا رقيب قال:


> الى اخوني الكرام كل مايقل عن الهدروجين واستخرج الهدروجين هذا كلام في كلام اين التجرب الفعلية هذا يقول انه يوجد بعض الاسرار اذا اين التجريبة اذا كان يوجد اسرار مع العلم ان غاز الهدروجين هو غاز انفجاري ولا يشتعل مثل غاز المنازل بستمرار بل اشتعل متفجر ولا يمكن الاستفدة منه للشتعل وشكرا




أخي الغالي خطورة غاز اليهدروجين هو اختلاطه بالأكسجين اما غاز الهيدروجين وحده لا ينفجر 
ويمكن استخدامه كغاز الميثان او الغاز الطبيعي في الطبخ والتدفئه ....الخ
وان شاء الله يتم رفع فيديو يثبت لك ذلك لأني جربت ذلك بنفسي لهب الهيدروكسي مختلف تماما عن لهب الهيدروجين 
ولك مني كل التحيه
​


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بلا رقيب قال:


> الى اخوني الكرام كل مايقل عن الهدروجين واستخرج الهدروجين هذا كلام في كلام اين التجرب الفعلية هذا يقول انه يوجد بعض الاسرار اذا اين التجريبة اذا كان يوجد اسرار مع العلم ان غاز الهدروجين هو غاز انفجاري ولا يشتعل مثل غاز المنازل بستمرار بل اشتعل متفجر ولا يمكن الاستفدة منه للشتعل وشكرا



يا اخي العزيز هو غاز سريع الاشتعال جدا و لهذا السبب بنفجر لكثره الاكسجين و لكن عند التحكم في كميه الهيدروجين بامكانك استعماله لأي شئ


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انا اسف للرد المتاخر فالاخ hitham900 قد اجاب عني باجابه وافيه 
ثانيا اخي الكريم قناص غزه على اي تصميم او اي طريقه بنيت جهازك الخاص ؟ فحسب معوماتي المتواضعه ان جهاز التحليل لمحرك احتراق داخلي يحتاج الى هذه العوامل

1. الرنين
2. شده التيار 
3. الاكترولايت 
4. شخص له خلفيه ممتازه في الكيمياء و الميكانيك و الكهرباء 

ممكن اي شخص يرى هذه العوامل سوف يتفاجئ و يقول لنفسه مستحيل ان اصنع هذا الجهاز و انا اقول لا . . هذه العومل تحتاجها اذا كنت تريد ان تجعل السياره تسير بالماء كوقود (لدي براءات اختراع تثبت ذلك و سوف اقوم بشرحها لاحقا بالعربي عندما افهما جيدا و ذلك للافاده العامه) و لكن بامكان اي شخص بالقليل من الدراسه ان يوفر كميه الوقود المستهلك في سيارته او اي محرك يعمل بالوقود
و الاسباب كالتالي 

1.الرنين طبعا الكل يعلم ان المواد تتكون من جزيئات و فيها ذرات اي كل ماده لها تردد (لآن الذرات نوع من الطاقه) و الهدف من الرنين هو الوصول الى تردد روابط الاكسجين و الهيدروجين عندما تصل الى هذا التردد فانها (اي الروابط ستهتز) و اي شئ يهتز سينكسر اعتمادا على قوه موجه الاهتزاز و الفتره المسلطه يعني ببساطه نظريا اذا سلطت تردد الروابط لفتره معينه فانها ستنكسر بدون الحاجه الى التحليل

2. التيار الذي يحلل الماء هو التيار الكهربائي و هو نفس الفكره السابقه فعند نسليط التيار فانها(روابط الهيدروجين و الاكسجين ) ستهتز و تنكسر و كلما كان التيار عالي فان الاهتزاز سيكون اكبر و تحصل على كميه غاز اكبر 

3. الاكترولايت و هو مهم لزياده موصليه الماء 

يعني اذا سلطت تيار مستمر بموجه معينه و كانت هذه الموجه تطابق بترددها تردد الماء و تكون الاقطاب بشكل معين بحيث تضخم هذه الموجه فانك تحصل على كميه من الطاقه اكبر من الطاقه المستخدمه للتحليل (لا بوجد نفسير علمي لهذا و لكن التجارب العلميه تثبت ذلك) و بذلك اصبحت احد اصحاب السيارات التي تستخدم الماء كوقود 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ايهابووو (5 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيبي قناص غزة شكرا لموضوعك والله يوقف معكن يا شعب غزة المقاوم والمبدع والبطل 

دعني اقول لك شيئا يعني رغم المجهود الجبار الذي بذلته انت الا انك لم تحل المشكلة بعد يعني طريقتك 

بتحليل الهيدروجين معروفة وليست بجديد ارجو ان لا تزعل من كلامي 

يعني ما زلنا عاجزين عن استخدام طريقتك في استخدام الماء كوقود بديل للبنزين في السيارة لان كمية 

الغاز الناتجة غير كافية كما تفضلت في مشاركتك فما فائدة الموضوع اذن 

ومن اجل اللغز الذي سئلت انت عنه في مشاركتك حول تشغيل المحرك الاحتراق الداخلي دون الحصول على 

الهواء الخارجي هههه طيب لماذا يا اخي طالما ان الهواء متوفر ومجاني في كل مكان الا اذا كنت تنوي اختراع 

سيارة حفارة تحفر بشكل افقي تحت الارض حيث لا هواء متوفر 

على فكرة كيف تحصل الغواصات على الهواء الغواصات ثلاث انواع طاقة نووية وطاقة كهربائية وهي لا تحتاج هواء لادارة محركاتها وتستطيع ان تظل لمدة شهور تحت الماء دون ان تصعد للاعلى 

والنوع الثالث الغواصات العاملة على الديزل وهي تختزن الهواء وعندما ينفذ مخزونها من الهواء تضطر الغواصة 

الى الاقتراب قليلا من سطح الماء للاعلى وتقوم بمد انبوب او خرطوم طويل يصعد لسطح الماء ويشفط الهواء بسرعة ويخزنه 

ثم بعد ان تنتهي من تخزين الهواء تعود ادراجها الى الاعماق وان عملية صعودها واقترابها من سطح الماء 

يزيد من خطر اكتشافها من العدو وهذه احد نقاط ضعف هذه الغواصة اما من يقول لك ان الغواصة تصنع الهواء 

تحت الماء او تستخرجه من المياه فهذا غير صحيح يا عزيزي


----------



## alm2moon (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ناصر999 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هل هناك تجربة فعلية على هذا الامر (صندوق يحتوي على 63 من الستانلس بحاجة الى 118 فولت دس حتى ينتج 1 لتر كل 5 ثوان) في السيارة وليس خارج السيارة


----------



## abdenacer (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=176068&page=2#ixzz1eekqvMuy

​*هل هده تنفع الكهرباء المنزل وكم امبير تعطي*


----------

